# Bailed on Group Presentation



## kadoozer (Dec 3, 2014)

So I just emailed one of the guys from my group telling him I won't be at the presentation tomorrow, he seems kind of pissed, but I already made up my mind that I'm not going to present. First post on this site also, been struggling with social anxiety since I can remember but only became aware of what it was when I was a freshman in college...just venting here lol


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you knew you were gonna bail, then you should have told them earlier so they could have prepared themselves to cover your part. I would have been pissed too, but that's because I've had group members bail on me this year so I know what it's like.


----------



## kadoozer (Dec 3, 2014)

Ya I should have just talked to my professor at the beginning of the semester, I'm not going to procrastinate like this again.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I remember I did this once but it was in middle school so it didn't matter lol.

Next time you are in this situation, try to tell your group members ahead of time. That way they won't have to scramble trying to cover for your part.


----------



## onemanshow12 (Dec 4, 2014)

I had to do this on a group presentation last week. I was starting to have mini panic attacks just thinking about it. I had to do another one this week and couldnt let myself bail like that again. It was the most terrifying thing ive had to do in years but im so glad I did it.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

You're not the only one who's bailed on a group presentation. I did it in my sociology class in college...my group wasn't upset because I let them know ahead of time. Still, it affected my grade, but I don't regret doing it.


----------



## DelRey (Aug 16, 2013)

I bailed on one before but then I had a mandatory one and I regretted not having had experience. The more practice the better, even though they are horrible. :teeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------

